# How old would a tyre have to be for you to replace it



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Accidental death verdicts were returned at the inquest today after the Bestival coach crash last September that claimed the lives of two young Merseysiders and a Warrington coach driver.

Coroner Richard Travers said he could find no other cause for the Merseypride Travel vehicle veering off the carriageway and crashing into trees near the Hindhead Tunnel than the blowout of a 19-year-old tyre – but he added that the age of the tyre did not make it illegal.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I changed all 7 of mine in 2010 when we went full time. I check them for wear and damage. Using them all the time with only limited standing,, I will replace them when they need to be replaced. They should last 10 years according to the tyre manufacturers.

Any tyre left for long periods standing on one point will deteriorate faster than a one in constant use.

Having run coaches myself, I wonder how they got one to last that long. In one year alone by vehicles were covering over 100,000 + miles.

You often see piles of tyres at bus and truck depots and this one may have been at the bottom of a pile for years or it may have been a spare on a carrier for years, before needing to be used.

How often do people look at their spare until it is needed? Or bother to rotate them around as recommended.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I have read a little about this subject over the last couple of years and it would seem most manufacturers and experts reckon tyre life is between 5 and 10 years. But there are so many variables it makes it impossible to be sure if your tyres are safe or not. 

I have a set of unused tyres on a Triumph Spitfire that are over 20 years old but have never been on the road and still look perfect, but they will be replaced when the restoration is complete.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I saw that news report earlier this week, and an expert witness was none too happy about it not being illegal to run a 19 year old tyre. 
It wasn't worn, so the tread depth would have been legal; presumably it was carried as a spare and swopped over. Surely there would have been some signs of deterioration in the tyre that would have given concern about its condition? 
I bought my Hymer last May, and in September had a new tyre fitted to one of my rear wheels, and switched over the spare to the opposite wheel to the new one. This tyre was completely unused (still had the nipples on the tread!) but was 6 years old. It had obviously been in the locker since new (2007), and the tyre fitter said that it was in fine condition. The other 2 tyres are originals, and I'll replace them and possibly the original "spare" next year - I would not feel comfortable with tyres getting much older than that. Michelin say you should inspect regularly after 5 years and replace by 10.

http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/learn-share/buying-guide/when-should-i-change-my-tyres

Motorhomes are unusual because in many cases the vehicles does not do a high enough mileage to wear the tyres out before they reach their age "limit".


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Caravan Club suggest 5 years....similar German authorities suggest 7 years, manufacturers suggest up to 10 years.
I will change at the 6 year point.
My Agilis campers...after 20,000 miles... rear at 6/7 mm and front at 5 mm. Inspected regularly for cracks etc.
Still have a couple of thousand miles to go before I change.

Wear is not usually the problem. :wink:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

as far as i know its the light or something in it that affects tyres, a spare kept in the dark should be okay compared with one fitted to the camper and stood outside.However people in general dont pay proper attention to their tyres, On the M1 the other day a guy passed me in the 2nd lane doing a steady 70 oblivious to the NSR being flat, i heard and smelt it before i saw it, when i flashed him he had no idea it was flat.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I change michelins a couple of years ago as they were showing signs of cracking. They were 5 years old. Only 14k miles and most of the time out of the sun.
I inspect the tyres prior to each trip and will replace when signs of cracking appear.
Brother ion laws RV tyres are severely cracked but he thinks they are ok. Many cars that I have seen at shows look in need of change.

Tyres are the only thing that keep us stuck to the road.

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

6 for me - after that I'd always be wondering - "what if......"


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I recently had one changed on my wifes Fiat 500 because it was showing signs of cracking through the tread even though it was less than 18 months old. I don't know if it was due to faulty manufacture or maybe because it had sat on a shelf for a few years. The other three are still the originals and showing no signs of cracking after 4 years.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If they are mine and I have had them from new, max 7 years.

Usually, if I buy a van/car/truck with old tyres on, they are summer ones so I get them off straight away anyway.

TM


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't believe a coach company would knowingly put on a 19 year old tyre, even if it had maximum tread. If they did, they surely have a case to answer.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

TPMS helps with this. A blowout is likely to be preceded by overheating which the TPMS will pick up.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

I recently changed all 4 of my michelin camping tyres... The date code was 04, the van had done 20k, but before my ownership, spent a lot of time standing around.... They definitely needed changing...

On the other hand, the tyres on my wife's Yaris are 11 years old, and show no signs of needing replacement at all..... The car has only done 12k, and before we got it off the MIL, it spent years in a dark cool garage..(she was in austrailia)


----------

